

Retailers win case against Kelora for Faceted Search Patent - mmcconnell1618
http://www.internetretailer.com/2012/05/22/big-patent-win-e-retailers

======
kanetrain
We were targeted by Kelora and threatened by them multiple times. Glad to see
this ruling come down and to see common sense prevail. This is a great day for
internet retailers and the internet at large. Last line of summary from judge
states... "Defendants shall recover their costs from Kelora." This is great
news too because it is a shot at other Patent Trolls. You can't bring
frivolous suits without fear of paying defendant's costs when you lose. In my
opinion Kelora knew they would probably lose this all along, but dragged it
out as long as they could so they could scare other retailers in to paying for
a license to use "their technology".

